# tiny little grey stripey kitten 6-8 weeks old



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Animal lovers, this morning a tiny little grey and white and black striped kitten came into my house, i have no idea where from and even my best efforts have found no owners of mother cat, she eats and drinks well from a bowl and is easy to handle . she looks about 6-8 weeks old and I really need to find her a home I have 2 cats already and it wouldnt be fair on them please help carol 97608048 can also email pictures peyia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pehaps you should post picture of her here. Then maybe someone will fall in love with her and want her

PS, I would offer to take her but my cat beats up all the local kittens, she is a bully, so it wouldnt be a good idea.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Pehaps you should post picture of her here. Then maybe someone will fall in love with her and want her
> 
> PS, I would offer to take her but my cat beats up all the local kittens, she is a bully, so it wouldnt be a good idea.


how do i post the pic on


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carolegan said:


> how do i post the pic on


Go tp reply andwhen the box opens look at the top of the box.
There is a paperclip symbol. Click on that


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is my bully, she looks so sweet and inoccent dosnt she?


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

*the kitten*



Veronica said:


> This is my bully, she looks so sweet and inoccent dosnt she?


no not really


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

carolegan said:


> no not really


another one


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Aww shes sweet
Lets hope someone will give her good home


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

i hope you find somewhere for her, i was in coral bay in october & 2 kittens identical in markings to her adopted us, it broke our hearts when we had to leave them........the situation with strays there is very sad, both cats & some dogs.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

there are loads of cats like that just living in the streets in nicosia and eating out of bins etc.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

voltron said:


> there are loads of cats like that just living in the streets in nicosia and eating out of bins etc.


its such a shame she is little sweetheart been to the vets and had her vacs and worming done and she is barely 6 weeks old


----------

